
Ephemeral Databases with ZFS - agib
https://medium.com/in-the-weeds/ephemeral-databases-with-zfs-fd5c31235e38#.7b55cvmh3
======
dragunov11
ZFS is a life saver whenever we need to take incremental backups, be it
database or application code.

However, we use ZFS in its native environment, the Illumos. Best to work with,
faster and safer then dockers, and much advanced.

